# Jeff's rub and sauce glutin free?



## smokin swede (Apr 18, 2010)

My wife was recently diagnosed with celiacs (glutin intolerance). She cannot eat anything containing wheat, barley (including malt). or rye. I've been reading labels and can't believe how many products contain glutin! Our favorite BBQ sauce is now off limits. As I've discovered, a lot of items will now have to be made from scratch. My question is, are Jeff's rub and sauce recipies glutin free? If so, I'll give them a try.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 18, 2010)

BUMP

I couldn't say if does or does not have any gluten content. Even if there is a gluten product, I'm sure you could modify the recipe to substitute/omit any gluten ingredients without adversely effecting the outcome of the product.

You're not alone in the celiacs situation...there are several I know of here who have been run ashore and wanted to abandon ship. There's always a way to make your foods an enjoyable part of everyday life.

Hope a few of those experienced with this come along soon for you...they'll be able to give you lots of other tips as well.

I'll scratch my brains and see if I can remember a couple of them and PM them with a link to this thread.

Hang in there! Helps a comin'!

Eric


----------



## jjw (Apr 18, 2010)

my suggestion would be to check the labels of all the items in the rub and sauce for gluten.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 18, 2010)

I cannot speak for Jeff's rub/sauce. Here is a link that might help you recognizing some products that have gluten.
http://www.the-gluten-free-chef.com/...ng-gluten.html

Good luck my friend, and may this be of some help.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 18, 2010)

The rub does not contain Gluten.


----------



## smokin swede (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I do most of the cooking and can use all the help I can get. Looks like I'll be digging out the sausage equipment and making all from scratch.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 19, 2010)

The ingredients in my rub and sauce recipes are designed to be gluten free.. the sauce is the only wild card and since ketchup is one of the ingredients I wanted to check on that. I verified that Heinz is in fact gluten -free which is my recommended brand and the only one that I use.

You will want to verify that the source of your ingredients are high quality. Many lower quality products use fillers that can contain certain forms of gluten.


----------

